# 1980's Miami and the drug war in general



## lwhitehead (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi I nee help with my Sugarman crime drama series set in 1980's in Miami. Since Sugar is slag for Coke that's one way he got that nick name the other is he likes sweets, he also doesn't use drugs Sugar is his weakness.


What I need help with is info such as books and general information, there was a book on the Cocaine Cowboy era.


LW


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 8, 2014)

*Here's a start.*

If he got his nickname from liking cocaine, are you sure he didn't use drugs?  

Diabetic Don Juan pops to mind.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 8, 2014)

All I know about the drug wars in the 80s in Miami comes from watching Miami Vice. What I know may have certain factual inaccuracies.


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 20, 2016)

well I need source books and info for help please, I need to know how bad it was back then.


LW


----------

